# Can Hypersexualized Art Hurt A Sona's Design?



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 12, 2018)

I came across some cool art designs while browsing FA.  Like, super cool demons and anthros.

There was this one Demon in particular that, from the browsing page, looked awesome, then I opened it... Of course, the demon has a giant doohickey sticking out with unreasonable proportion to an otherwise great design; it also looked oddly smooth for a character that was otherwise made of stone and lava.  The part felt out of place, and frankly it changed my perspective about the character; instead of it being a cool character with perhaps motivations of its own, it looks like the only motivation for this character, or a predominate one, was so they could slap a giant demon dick on it and commission it for future art.

The hypersexualization of the demon seemed to distract from the quality of the overall design, and you could very well ignore the enormous appendage but that doesn't erase the fact that it's there and the intent was for it to be there.

There is a SFW version of the character, that's much better in my opinion because it takes the pasted giant lava cock out of the picture and all you can see is a well designed character.  Even in the SFW version people called the demon sexy, and fair enough, but why bother putting the cock in at all if it's already an attractive character without the over-the-top sexualized penis.

Which brings up a question in me; can a hypersexualized piece hurt the design of a fursona?


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 12, 2018)

Definitely. I think it's super easy to immediately discredit a sona design once you realize it's made for fetish reasons. Anything from cute cow girls with horrifically large boobs to really cool looking dragons with weird giant peens. Hell, it gets to a point where I even question some things like super fat fursonas because it starts to enter "sfw fetish" territory.

And that's not saying people can't do that, I think if that's someone's thing that's ok! But if the only reference I can find is one where you have to include their weird hyper peen? I've definitely lost interest.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, but a well-hung sona can be super attractive. I prefer sensuality over overt sexuality, makes it seems more tantalizing that way.

But I'm just a furvert, so what do I know?


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, I also don't like characters with too big parts of the body, especially if it's arm-long peen or boobs that could fit a whole watermelon inside. I mean, I know why someone might like it, but to me disproportions are always bad. And definitely can discredit Fursona or any other character in my eyes.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Whether it hurts the design is subjective, but sexualised art does go some way to defining the aesthetic and set of priorities they're working with.  I keep looking through furry art sites and thinking "Dude, he's an otter.  Did he really need those exaggeratedly pert buttocks?  Otters don't even have buttocks...".


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

Of course. Putting ill fitting features on an otherwise well executed theme hurts the design regardless of what those ill fitting features are. It has nothing to do with sexualization.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a busty or a well endowed fursonna, Big breast/junk inuendo is unavoidable if the there just your average person or nerd who isn't insecure over being big...in those area's.

Sounds like you just hate crap yiff where the artist can't make up wither the sona should have super udder sized tits or normal 36DD cup size.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

They ruin it for me.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Of course. Putting ill fitting features on an otherwise well executed theme hurts the design regardless of what those ill fitting features are. It has nothing to do with sexualization.



Yes illfitting features hurt designs in general.

I guess a better question is why a hypersexualized body part is seen by artists who should know better as "excusable"?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, but a well-hung sona can be super attractive. I prefer sensuality over overt sexuality, makes it seems more tantalizing that way.
> 
> But I'm just a furvert, so what do I know?



There's a massive (no pun intended) difference between _"well hung"_ and _"my fursona has a dick the size of the Empire State Building because I'm insecure about my junk in the real world." _Above average is nice. Orifice-destroying, cannon-sized penises as thick as a can of propane aren't.

Remember, kids! If his fursona's dick is above 6-7 inches, he's probably only got a few centimeters in real life.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm 7 inches. So I imagine my fursona as having a slightly above average sized dog shlong.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 13, 2018)

I agree. Over-sexualized art can really destroy a character's appearance. I personally don't tend to like the look of any sort of female anthros, but I can understand some of the attraction to bustier characters. However, when I see a character who, would realistically not be able to even walk, it's just kinda sceevy. same goes to males with insane junk. It's not tasteful tbh


----------



## Ginza (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm 7 inches. So I imagine my fursona as having a slightly above average sized dog shlong.



uhhh nobody needed to know that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> uhhh nobody needed to know that



*shrugs* the more you know...


----------



## Simo (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Whether it hurts the design is subjective, but sexualised art does go some way to defining the aesthetic and set of priorities they're working with.  I keep looking through furry art sites and thinking "Dude, he's an otter.  Did he really need those exaggeratedly pert buttocks?  Otters don't even have buttocks...".



Now, now! Could be worse! At least they were pert, might have been saggy : P


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Now, now! Could be worse! At least they were pert, might have been saggy : P



Oh, I'm sure those will be out there somewhere.  If there's one thing I'm learning, it's that most things are.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm 7 inches. So I imagine my fursona as having a slightly above average sized dog shlong.



_Sure_ you are. And I have tits!

No, I really do. Honest. I swear on my left breast (the good one) that I do.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

I never understood the draw to overly-ridiculously sized naughty bits either, but I've collected all sorts of extremely weird _interests_ like stamps since I became a furry, so I'd never give someone a hard time about something they obviously can't help. Furriness is a breeding ground for ridiculous fetishes.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> _Sure_ you are. And I have tits!
> 
> No, I really do. Honest. I swear on my left breast (the good one) that I do.



You do?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

Ginza said:


> uhhh nobody needed to know that



I kinda wanted to know


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> You do?



Yes.
It's very difficult for me, because I am a male, so normally male nipples are PG and safe for everyone to view.
But my body shape is more like that of a woman. Including my breasts Which are very small, but they are small feminine titties.
Women's nipples are NSFW and 18+, M rated and not safe for the kids.

So where the hell do I fit in?
Can I get my tits out or not?
Am I some kind of middle ground - like T for Teen rated tits?

Please. It's tearing my life apart.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I kinda wanted to know



Now kiss.
I'll come to the wedding if there's cake.
Or a chocolate fountain!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yes.
> It's very difficult for me, because I am a male, so normally male nipples are PG and safe for everyone to view.
> But my body shape is more like that of a woman. Including my breasts Which are very small, but they are small feminine titties.
> Women's nipples are NSFW and 18+, M rated and not safe for the kids.
> ...



1. Well, not really sure what to say. I'd consider them SFW, actually I don't consider boobs that NSFW altogether. It's just society that deems them sex objects really. I was a farmer for like hal my life... boobs are just udders to me! LOL!

2. XD


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yes.
> It's very difficult for me, because I am a male, so normally male nipples are PG and safe for everyone to view.
> But my body shape is more like that of a woman. Including my breasts Which are very small, but they are small feminine titties.
> Women's nipples are NSFW and 18+, M rated and not safe for the kids.
> ...



Jokes on you; I'd totally kiss Bahgdaddy


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> 1. Well, not really sure what to say. I'd consider them SFW, actually I don't consider boobs that NSFW altogether. It's just society that deems them sex objects really. I was a farmer for like hal my life... boobs are just udders to me! LOL!
> 
> 2. XD



It's decided, then.
Tits out. Party on.




Also, please don't attempt to milk anyone's boobs like udders.
Especially not a guy's.
And I have to say, I'm surprised you haven't blocked me.
Guess nobody can resist my charm after all~


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Jokes on you; I'd totally kiss Bahgdaddy



Oh yeah? Well, I'd_ fuck _Inkblooded.
How about that?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I'd_ fuck _Inkblooded.
> How about that?



Is fuck _both_


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Is fuck _both_



Both?
You mean both BahgDaddy and Inkblooded?
Sorry, Ink is mine, and I'm not sharing. 
Not with you!

You can have Wolf Man though. He blocked me on Discord.
He doesn't appreciate how sexy I am. 
Doesn't know what he's missing out on.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Both?
> You mean both BahgDaddy and Inkblooded?
> Sorry, Ink is mine, and I'm not sharing.
> Not with you!
> ...



Discord ID?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Discord ID?



Are you asking for mine?
Is this an invitation to erotic roleplay?
If so, I must warn you, I've been told I'm rather cruel in the bedroom, and I'm _never _submissive.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Leave it to kill.maim.kill to single handledly turn this into a hookup thread


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Are you asking for mine?
> Is this an invitation to erotic roleplay?
> If so, I must warn you, I've been told I'm rather cruel in the bedroom, and I'm _never _submissive.



Well I won't complain but I was asking for wolfman


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Leave it to kill.maim.kill to single handledly turn this into a hookup thread



You're one to talk, you relentlessly horny Nordic sex devil. Can't leave you alone in a furry Discord group for five minutes before you get your e-dick out and penetrate everyone in the member list. You of all people have no right to criticize _me _when you're probably getting fellated by thirteen different people as we speak.

Suck my ambigious he-titties, you disgustingly pasty cave troll.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Well I won't complain but I was asking for wolfman



Flaumiger Wolf#2751

Tell him I said hi, and that he's missing out.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

Boi didnt work


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Boi didnt work



I copied and pasted it. It should work, unless he's already blocked you.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 13, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> 1. Well, not really sure what to say. I'd consider them SFW, actually I don't consider boobs that NSFW altogether. It's just society that deems them sex objects really. I was a farmer for like hal my life... boobs are just udders to me! LOL!



I still deem them NSFW since majority of the pleasure part for women is there, In same way its the lower area for men. So its both uses for human/anthro females, Udders are still diffrent they don't have dual uses.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> I still deem them NSFW since majority of the pleasure part for women is there, In same way its the lower area for men. So its both uses for human/anthro females, Udders are still diffrent they don't have dual uses.



As a male with female tits, I can assure you there is no pleasure in that area.
Only pain and soreness.

For the record, none of my girlfriends have ever gone into a state of ecstatic bliss when I touched their chests either.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> OOHHH i cant believe I am getting "roasted" by Mr Cyka Blyat Idi Nahui Vodka Papa over here........ well at least i am getting some bedroom action while you are probably just somewhere squatting in your addidias like "привет товарищи, я гей, и я хочу проникнуть в другого мужчину! Наблюдайте за мной, когда я вставляю свой пенис в рот другого человека и пить эту водку, да!" with your weird fucking backwards letter language. you say i have sex with furries but you are even more gay sex and you know it, unlike me (a straight) you are a weird femboy dom and you like to put penis into other man's body
> you are the reason why the USA fears russia, because they know that you are a furry, you disgusting slimy lizard boy,  ihope you scuttle back into the abyss you crawled out of



At least I'm not an idiot mead-drinking, shark-eating frost troll like you are. Go back to Skyrim where you belong.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> At least I'm not an idiot mead-drinking, shark-eating frost troll like you are. Go back to Skyrim where you belong.



reported i cant believe your bullying me like this


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> reported i cant believe your bullying me like this



Reported too, for the crime of being white.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Reported too, for the crime of being white.



do you want to yiff on second life? i can TP you to my private apartment


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> do you want to yiff on second life? i can TP you to my private apartment



No, I don't want to yiff with you unless everyone is watching.
Everyone.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> No, I don't want to yiff with you unless everyone is watching.
> Everyone.



ok ill take you to a very densely populated yiff club that has so many furries in it that the game lags and my computer begins to whirr and click. you will then see the virtual strippers in said club, all men, all muscular, all canines. when they see us fornicating in public they will type "oh big daddys i want your meat" and our twosome will become a 53some as we are surrounded by gay male furry prostitutes who all take turns recieving our lustful meat rods into their orifices. i turn to look at you, and the blue-violet glow of the clubs blacklight illuminates your beautiful golden hair, and i stare deeply into your thoughtful reptilian eyes. i open my mouth and begin to make a loud trilling noise, in a pitch so high it begins to make the other furries feel uneasy. this is my mating call. but it is not for any of the fifty one male canine prostitutes at our feet. my mating call is for you and you alone. i reach into my pocket. i pull out a small velvet box. your pupils dilate - then constrict - then dilate again - this process happens many times very fast because you are a weird lizard. you wonder whether this is finally the moment i ask to marry you. i take one of your weirdly large clawed hands softly and slowly open the box. the box contains one single egg. you take the egg. you try to wear it on your finger like a ring but it is not a ring and thus you cannot wear it. there is no warmth in your cold blooded reptilian hands, yet the egg feels your caring paternal energy anyway, and it begins to crack. you involuntarily scream in Cyrillic, scaring the strippers and making them evacuate the building. a tiny claw emerges from the egg and begins to break the shell. out of it comes a tiny little lizard face. it is a fetus: our son. he stares into your light colored bird-like eyes with his tiny black ones. "nyet" you whisper, and he nyets back. you would shed a tear if you had the capacity but once again you are a reptile and cannot. you are a father now and i am the mother, whom this egg came from.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> ok ill take you to a very densely populated yiff club that has so many furries in it that the game lags and my computer begins to whirr and click. you will then see the virtual strippers in said club, all men, all muscular, all canines. when they see us fornicating in public they will type "oh big daddys i want your meat" and our twosome will become a 53some as we are surrounded by gay male furry prostitutes who all take turns recieving our lustful meat rods into their orifices. i turn to look at you, and the blue-violet glow of the clubs blacklight illuminates your beautiful golden hair, and i stare deeply into your thoughtful reptilian eyes. i open my mouth and begin to make a loud trilling noise, in a pitch so high it begins to make the other furries feel uneasy. this is my mating call. but it is not for any of the fifty one male canine prostitutes at our feet. my mating call is for you and you alone. i reach into my pocket. i pull out a small velvet box. your pupils dilate - then constrict - then dilate again - this process happens many times very fast because you are a weird lizard. you wonder whether this is finally the moment i ask to marry you. i take one of your weirdly large clawed hands softly and slowly open the box. the box contains one single egg. you take the egg. you try to wear it on your finger like a ring but it is not a ring and thus you cannot wear it. there is no warmth in your cold blooded reptilian hands, yet the egg feels your caring paternal energy anyway, and it begins to crack. you involuntarily scream in Cyrillic, scaring the strippers and making them evacuate the building. a tiny claw emerges from the egg and begins to break the shell. out of it comes a tiny little lizard face. it is a fetus: our son. he stares into your light colored bird-like eyes with his tiny black ones. "nyet" you whisper, and he nyets back. you would shed a tear if you had the capacity but once again you are a reptile and cannot. you are a father now and i am the mother, whom this egg came from.


Dare I say this is off topic..


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> Dare I say this is off topic..



yes we're two guys get over it its 2018 lots of people are in same sex relationships


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> ok ill take you to a very densely populated yiff club that has so many furries in it that the game lags and my computer begins to whirr and click. you will then see the virtual strippers in said club, all men, all muscular, all canines. when they see us fornicating in public they will type "oh big daddys i want your meat" and our twosome will become a 53some as we are surrounded by gay male furry prostitutes who all take turns recieving our lustful meat rods into their orifices. i turn to look at you, and the blue-violet glow of the clubs blacklight illuminates your beautiful golden hair, and i stare deeply into your thoughtful reptilian eyes. i open my mouth and begin to make a loud trilling noise, in a pitch so high it begins to make the other furries feel uneasy. this is my mating call. but it is not for any of the fifty one male canine prostitutes at our feet. my mating call is for you and you alone. i reach into my pocket. i pull out a small velvet box. your pupils dilate - then constrict - then dilate again - this process happens many times very fast because you are a weird lizard. you wonder whether this is finally the moment i ask to marry you. i take one of your weirdly large clawed hands softly and slowly open the box. the box contains one single egg. you take the egg. you try to wear it on your finger like a ring but it is not a ring and thus you cannot wear it. there is no warmth in your cold blooded reptilian hands, yet the egg feels your caring paternal energy anyway, and it begins to crack. you involuntarily scream in Cyrillic, scaring the strippers and making them evacuate the building. a tiny claw emerges from the egg and begins to break the shell. out of it comes a tiny little lizard face. it is a fetus: our son. he stares into your light colored bird-like eyes with his tiny black ones. "nyet" you whisper, and he nyets back. you would shed a tear if you had the capacity but once again you are a reptile and cannot. you are a father now and i am the mother, whom this egg came from.



I feel violated.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> As a male with female tits, I can assure you there is no pleasure in that area.
> Only pain and soreness.


 lol.



KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> For the record, none of my girlfriends have ever gone into a state of ecstatic bliss when I touched their chests either.



Well everyone is not the same?, It's seem's effect 36DD & above ladies more since pressing them like in my example. Mean's the not very sensitive in that sense.

Example


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> yes we're two guys get over it its 2018 lots of people are in same sex relationships


I'm..That's...not what I meant...Whaa..


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sensitive doesn't equal pleasurable. Most of the time it just seems to equal tender and sore.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I'm..That's...not what I meant...Whaa..



I Amn't got time for Hone of Phone's


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I feel violated.



sorry i love you very much and i will hold you and care for you and touch your beautiful scales, i also have some ibuprofen for your sore breast


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> For the record, none of my girlfriends have ever gone into a state of ecstatic bliss when I touched their chests either.



My GF can confirm only men enjoy that. Don't care either; gon' play with em' anyways.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> My GF can confirm only men enjoy that. Don't care either; gon' play with em' anyways.



you hear that, @KILL.MAIM.KILL ? if you dont like your boob touch, you are not a man


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 13, 2018)

To think this all erupted when I said I'd kiss Bahgdaddy.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

No! Don't twist my words or Kill's nipples!

What I meant was women don't get anything out of booby touches.

Everything needs to be worded more careful when dealing with mixed bits. 3:


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> To think this all erupted when I said I'd kiss Bahgdaddy.



take it from me DONT BOTHER.... he will just block you... and never speak to you again
you should yiff with a real loyal man


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No! Don't twist my words or Kill's nipples!
> 
> What I meant was women don't get anything out of booby touches.
> 
> Everything needs to be worded more careful when dealing with mixed bits. 3:



i do not TWIST nipples i GENTLY CARRESS THEM, and he is my boyfriend so i may touch them if i please


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

No means no.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> No means no.



YOU ARE NOT THE KILL.MMAMIM.KILL YOU DO NOT GET TO SAY WHETHER HIS NIPPLE IS TOUCHED BY ME


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 13, 2018)

This thread needs jesus


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

*walks in*

Ohmigawd. 

*walks back out*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Jokes on you; I'd totally kiss Bahgdaddy



O rly niow

*swoons*

Hey look it's almost Valentine's Day, lets go out to dinner and I'll give you a milkshake.


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah i have to agree with the idea expressed in the OP's post. There's a reason why i absolutely hate NSFW ref sheets. I don't consider the genitals important enough to include unless you just wanna commission a fuckton of porn involving the character. And if that's your plan, then its a bad character imo.

I'm the type of person who takes pride in the fact that i have well written characters. I also have an immense amount of respect for people who attempt to develop their own characters. For me, i see it as a stain on character creation to make a character exclusively for porn. But that's just me and my pretentious attitude. Honestly even if your character is just an online identity, they serve more good purpose than a character that solely exists for porn.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 14, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> Yeah i have to agree with the idea expressed in the OP's post. There's a reason why i absolutely hate NSFW ref sheets. I don't consider the genitals important enough to include unless you just wanna commission a fuckton of porn involving the character. And if that's your plan, then its a bad character imo.
> 
> I'm the type of person who takes pride in the fact that i have well written characters. I also have an immense amount of respect for people who attempt to develop their own characters. For me, i see it as a stain on character creation to make a character exclusively for porn. But that's just me and my pretentious attitude. Honestly even if your character is just an online identity, they serve more good purpose than a character that solely exists for porn.



That sounds pretty unfair & judgemental if a sona automatically bad because there only used for yiff.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 14, 2018)

It can suck to see a really well designed character with an out of place and in your face private feature. But to me it's not the fact that it's sexualized that ruins it. _Any_ feature that seems tacked on or incongruous with the rest of the design is going to bring the character down for me.

I have nothing against sexy and sexualized characters, even ones that are overwhelmingly so. Heck, I've even thrown around the idea of making some characters purely for smut, designed specifically around what I find hot and the sexy shenanigans I want to see them get up to. I don't think there's anything wrong with that so long as it is clear that that is what it is. Don't try to pass off your wank material as fine art and I won't judge you for putting a baseball bat sized peen on everything.


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 14, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> That sounds pretty unfair & judgemental if a sona automatically bad because there only used for yiff.



Guess i'm unfair and judgemental then. Oh well. My opinions are my opinions, not facts. Its how i perceieve them, with no truth involved. And i stand by them.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2018)

lupi900 said:


> That sounds pretty unfair & judgemental if a sona automatically bad because there only used for yiff.


I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand, yes, it's judging a book by its cover. On the other hand however, if yiff is all that that 'sona (and by extension the furry who owns it) will aspire to be associated with, that's justification enough to type-cast with expected results.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 17, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> Yeah i have to agree with the idea expressed in the OP's post. There's a reason why i absolutely hate NSFW ref sheets. I don't consider the genitals important enough to include unless you just wanna commission a fuckton of porn involving the character. And if that's your plan, then its a bad character imo.
> 
> I'm the type of person who takes pride in the fact that i have well written characters. I also have an immense amount of respect for people who attempt to develop their own characters. For me, i see it as a stain on character creation to make a character exclusively for porn. But that's just me and my pretentious attitude. Honestly even if your character is just an online identity, they serve more good purpose than a character that solely exists for porn.



That's a harsh assumption.
There are characters that are both used for regular and NSFW scenarios.
Wanting to commission erotica of a character doesn't mean they only exist as porn fodder.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, anything that looks like cancer to ones interest ruins the design.


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm not gonna outright say I don't want anybody who does it to ever do it again, but I'm not exactly the most comfortable person in the world when I see someone's fursona with an _obviously _fetishized aspect of them.
I know everybody's into something, but please don't just, scream it into someone's ear or something....


----------



## defunct (Feb 24, 2018)

definitely


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 24, 2018)

splatterdot said:


> I'm not gonna outright say I don't want anybody who does it to ever do it again, but I'm not exactly the most comfortable person in the world when I see someone's fursona with an _obviously _fetishized aspect of them.
> I know everybody's into something, but please don't just, scream it into someone's ear or something....



I dunno, I don't have a problem with fursonas that hint at an element of fetish, so long as there's an awareness of what level of content is appropriate where.  For example, I don't have an issue seeing rubber fur or babyfur 'sonas being used in a general setting, if they don't have anything explicitly sexual on display and the fetish aspect is only obvious to someone already aware of that fetish.


----------

